# Belly-Boot Bilder



## tobio (10. Februar 2007)

*Belly-Boot Sammelbilder-Foto-Thread*

Ich würde gerne diese Thread ins Leben rufen, in dem man Fotos vom Belly zeigt.
Ich habe längere Zeit damit verbracht, nach Belly`s zu googeln, um mal andere Fotos von den Verschiedenen Modellen zu bekommen, ausser den normalen Hersteller Fotos.
Viel gibt es da nicht.
Der ewig lange "Alles Belly ..." hat mir sehr weitergeholfen, als ich meins bestellt habe, nur mehr Fotos hätte ich gerne gehabt.
Ein Thread nur mit Fotos kann ja auch noch anderen Helfen.
Und dann sind dann noch die vielen Basteleien, die einige an den Fun-Geräten durchgeführt haben und evtl. kann man andere daran bildlich teilhaben lassen.

*Also kramt mal Bitte Eure Belly-Fotos raus und immer rein damit*

tobio


----------



## tobio (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Ich mache dann mal den Anfang mit meinem Rutenhalter:


----------



## tobio (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Und weitere Bilder...


----------



## peter II (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Klasse#6 
wie soll man das noch toppen|kopfkrat 
gibts den Rutenhalter zu kaufen?!


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

jo gibbet. Z.B. hier
aber auch in vielen anderen Läden.


----------



## tobio (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Genau der ist es.
Winkel drunter und fertig ist das Teil.

Geht auch nicht um toppen, oder einen Wettbewerb, sondern einfach darum mal andere Ansichten als die der Hersteller zu zeigen.
Hätte ich mich damals drüber gefreut.
Halt einfach Fotos von Bellys

tobio


----------



## fxschfxtzxn (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

hallo, 
Tolle Idee mit den Bildern, mach ich von meinem auch noch.
Frage, Wie hast Du denn den Winkel mit dem Rutenhalter besfestigt ?

Gruß Fischfetzen


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

hier auch mal mein "senf"..


----------



## tobio (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Schick, schick.

@fischfetzen
Das Togiak hat genau an der Stelle an der Seite 2 D-Ösen für Zubehör.
Daran habe ich den Winkel angebracht.


----------



## peter II (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

so den Rutenhalter hab ich gefunden... hängt (noch) beim Händler meines Vertrauens..
Jetzt brauch ich noch so einen "Winkel." Gibts den auch käuflich..ist doch wohl aus Plastik oder?
DANKE


----------



## tobio (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Der ist momentan noch zu Testzwecken aus dünnem Multiplex-Holz, wird aber die Tage aus 5mm Kunststoff ersetzt.

tobio


----------



## AndreasG (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

So, hab da auch mal was zusammen gestellt.

So fing es vor 13 Jahren an.....





Spiegelglatt....





Mal war es kalt....





...und auch mal sonnig





mal waren die Fische platt....





und auch mal zahlreich....




Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Deichkind (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

@ andreasg

das is mein junge! respekt vor dem stärkeren-danke das der "blasehase" nicht gezeigt wurde. wehe!


----------



## Medo (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

blasehase....

da war doch was....


----------



## AndreasG (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Wie gut das ich Beweisfotos nicht vom Rechner lösche!

Hier ist der Blasehase.....





....der sich aber auch ganz lieb freud wenn er seine Geschenke auspackt


----------



## tobio (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Sieht auf dem 2. Foto ein wenig so aus, als wenn er sich high geblasen hätte


----------



## AndreasG (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Das ist angeboren! :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Deichkind (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

@andreasg

Anne Gonorrhoe verrecken sollste!:r


----------



## maesox (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Klasse Foto´s!!!!!!!!!!!!! #r #r #r Euch allen!!



Dankeschön!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TL Matze


----------



## Torsten Rühl (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Bei uns am Niederrhein haben wir nur Baggerlöcher die aber auch ganz nett sind.


----------



## eastspöket (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Moin Moin alle BBfahrer#h 
mal ne Frage ?
Is das Ron Thomsen auch was für grosse Jungs,mit so'n bischen
Ü-gewicht ;so bei 106kg.Auch noch mit Ausrüstung.Die Bilder sind ja alle ok,finde aber auch in anderen Beiträgen nix über
Tragkraft.#c 
danke mayk


----------



## theactor (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

HI,

@Eastspöket: hab mal im Netz gesucht; aber auf die Schnelle auch nichts gefunden. Würde aber (in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass man nur auf einem "angenähten Stück Stoff" sitzt) lieber zu einem BB mit stabilerer Sitzfläche greifen...

So, zwei meiner Favorites:
Binnen (made by Locke):






Buten (made by MichaelB):




#h


----------



## ollidi (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Was haltet Ihr BB-Profis denn von diesem  BB?
Falls ich ja doch nochmal irgendwann in diesem Leben zu den BB-Besitzerm gehören sollte. |uhoh:


----------



## Dorschminister (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*






Angeltour im Schwarzen Meer beim schwarz fischen:q  ne ne hat meine geliebte Frau ein wenig bearbeitet ( ja sie hats drauf)

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Watfischer84 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

@ ollidi

Bin zwar kein "profi" aber ich finde das Guide Line sehr genial. Hab zur zeit das Rt-V.
Spiele mit dem gedanken meins abzugeben und mir das GL zuzulegen, ebend weil man mit 'n moäs überm wasser sitzt.

Schöne Bilder @ all


----------



## Fischbox (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Angeltour im Schwarzen Meer beim schwarz fischen:q  ne ne hat meine geliebte Frau ein wenig bearbeitet ( ja sie hats drauf)
> 
> Gruß Steffen




Cool nachbearbeitet. Sieht total mysthisch aus. Erinnert mich irgendwie an "Herr der Ringe". 

Täuscht das oder liegt dein Belly so tief im Wasser...|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschminister (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

@Fischbox   Nööööööööö das täuscht:q  war zu meiner Bestzeit ca120 Kilo da leidet auch das Bellyboat, da bekommt das Wort Bellyboot ne ganz andere Bedeutung:q


----------



## Locke (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

@Olli

Bin der Meinung, irgendwas hier über das Guideline gelesen zu haben.
Musst mal suchen. 
Aus irgendeinem Grund war im Vergleich das Togi besser (Querstange vorne???).

Ansonsten ist es 1a Togiak (oder umgekehrt)

Gruss Locke


----------



## ollidi (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

@Löckchen
Dann gehe ich mal auf die Suche. Aber auf dem Bild sieht es aber so aus, als wenn das auch eine Querstange hat. Mal schauen.


----------



## MichaelB (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Moin,

eiiigentlich wollte ich das Pic aus original Wäppspäiß hochladen und mitten im Text einfügen...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## belle-hro (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Moin Gummientenfreaks.

Hier mein B B B (Belle´s Belly Boat). Is von Orvis und besteht aus einer oberen U-Form und der unteren Katermaranform. Man sitzt sehr hoch (der A.... wird nur leicht benetzt  ), paddelt sehr schnell, ist aber auch verdammt windanfällig. Durfte schon einige 1000 Meter am Strand wieder zurücklatschen :c


----------



## Marcus van K (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Moinsen

da sind ja echt schon coole Bilder bei.

Hier mal eins von einer Ausfahrt mit Hocicio.


----------



## eastspöket (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

@theactor
Danke für die Info.Dein Bild Nr.2 is gut gelungen,TU Togiak-richtig?
gruss und Petrie Heil von Mayk#6


----------



## MichaelB (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Moin,

hier ein Versuch, die Stimmung nach einem über einstündigen Heimpaddeln mit ~1/2km Abdrift einzufangen









Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

HI,

@eastspöket: Genau dieses. Mithilfe von MichaelB ist der Sitz noch "modifiziert" (durch eine stabile Plastikplatte verstärkt) da man das Schaumstoffsitzmaterial doch auf Dauer "durchsitzt".

@MB: WELCOME IN DA CLUB OF DA BILDER_DIREKT_EINSTELLER #6 #6 #6


----------



## Dorschminister (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

@MB... jo dein Belly sieht auch total geschafft aus:q


----------



## Watfischer84 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Hab hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinen Selbstgebauten Rutenhaltern.

Hab ich damals als Lehrling gebaut, wenn ich nix zu tun hatte #6 

http://img239.*ih.us/img239/2314/belly1hd9.th.png

Hier mal im gesammten. 

http://img261.*ih.us/img261/6126/belly2pf1.th.png

Das Rohr ist unten geschlossen, so wird die Rute nicht nass.

http://img230.*ih.us/img230/7675/belly3ox5.th.png

Der Halter is um 180 schwenkbar.
(Schweißnäte nicht beachten, konnte damals noch nich so gut Alu schweißen) |rolleyes 

http://img125.*ih.us/img125/1192/belly4ql9.th.png

Hier nochmal alle Teile. 

Alugrundplatte mit Alurohr und ausgefräster Nut.
PVC Rohr mit Aussparung für den Rollenfuß
VA-Rohr mit Gewinde für die Flügelmutter.
Modifizierte VA-Schraube mit aufgeschweißtem Ring (für kalter fingers)
PVC Unterlegscheibe zum Festspannen.

Haben sich bisher echt gut gemacht die teile.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*



Lachsbrötchen schrieb:


> Hab hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinen Selbstgebauten Rutenhaltern.
> 
> Hab ich damals als Lehrling gebaut, wenn ich nix zu tun hatte #6
> 
> ...


 

siehst du, da war doch noch was!!!


WILL AUCH HABEN!!!!

kannst da nicht was deichseln steffen??

grüße

mirco


----------



## sundeule (8. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

@ollidi:

im Bekanntenkreis sind mehrere Leute auf das Drifter umgestiegen und sie geben sich begeistert. Sind auch zwei Ex-Togiak-Fahrer dabei.

Ich hatte noch keine direkte Vergleichsmöglichkeit. Und jetzt suche ich mal nach Bildern...#h


----------



## sundeule (8. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

So, hier mal ein paar pics von einer kleinen Belly-Tour(taken by Pohlk):


----------



## Watfischer84 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

abend mirco



> siehst du, da war doch noch was!!!
> 
> 
> WILL AUCH HABEN!!!!
> ...


 
Du hast recht, da war war noch was . ich werd mal sehn was ich die nächste woche machen kann.
ruf nochmal durch wenn ich was weiß.

krigen wir was hin.


----------



## Klaus-a. (9. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt auch ein Belly ersteigert.Und will mal eine Frage in den Trööt schmeißen.
Mit welchen Ködern fangt ihr vom Belly aus Dorsche?


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

schöne Bilder !!!  #6
für Dorsche kannst duviel nehmen - kleine Pilker - Gummifische - Twister ...


----------



## Dorschminister (9. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

*Habe heute die Erweiterung meiner Rutenhalter fertig gestellt und wollte sie euch nicht vorenthalten.*














*Gruß Steffen*


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*



Lachsbrötchen schrieb:


> abend mirco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
DAS wäre richtig klasse 
war ja schon beim 2. FP belly boat cup scharf auf das teil 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Watfischer84 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*



Boot angler schrieb:


> DAS wäre richtig klasse
> war ja schon beim 2. FP belly boat cup scharf auf das teil
> 
> grüße
> ...


 
Du hast sogar Glück mein bester.



> das teil


 
Sind sogar Teile! Das Pärchen hatte heute Produktionsstart.
Dauer aber etwas, da ich sie nur nach Feierabend bauen kann.
(Jaja, mach ich extra überstunden für |uhoh:  )
Sind halt etwas aufwendiger die guten Stücke.

müsstest mir nur nochmal die länge vom rollenfuß bis zur endkappe geben, damit ich weiß wie lang die Rohre sein sollen.

wie gesagt, ich ruf mitte die woche mal durch, wie's ausschaut.
dann klären wir alles weitere

ansonsten hören wir uns morgen im mefo - fangtrööt. bin wieder auf achse dieses we :vik:

@ Nahmensverwanter 

auch ne sehr gute idee. 
brauchste nur noch nen außenborder und dann isses perfekt zu schleppen :q 
sehen gut aus die halter


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*



Lachsbrötchen schrieb:


> ansonsten hören wir uns morgen im mefo - fangtrööt. bin wieder auf achse dieses we :vik:


wo willst denn hin ??
wollt morgen evtl auch ne runde auf silber suche!!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## Watfischer84 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

ich bin momentan in flensburg. wollt morgen nach dk in die apenrader bucht und am sonntag wohl nach eckernförde.

was hattest du denn in aussicht?

eventuell auch morgen nach eckernförde.


----------



## fischer696 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

schöne Bilder, schöne Anfertigungen der Rutenhalter, sauber!


----------



## Dorschminister (9. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*



Lachsbrötchen schrieb:


> @ Nahmensverwanter
> 
> auch ne sehr gute idee.
> brauchste nur noch nen außenborder und dann isses perfekt zu schleppen :q
> sehen gut aus die halter


ich habe noch ein 25 PS Motor im Keller liegen, was meinst du ob das reicht oder ob es ein wenig untermotorisiert ist:q


----------



## MichaelB (9. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Moin,

den Rutenhalter von Steffen durfte ich ja auch schon live bewundern, echt schön gemacht das Teilchen #6 

Aber was der Herr Minister da angebaut hat ist ja auch mal ´ne Idee, einfach und super funktionabel #h 

Ich bin vom verstellbaren "Techno-Halter" auf den ganz einfachen aus einem 40er GWS Rohr zurück - weil ich meist nur noch mit einer Rute vom BB aus angel, brauchts auch nur den Halter zum Abstellen der Rute beim Abhaken :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Klaus-a. (9. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*



Lachsbrötchen schrieb:


> @ Nahmensverwanter
> 
> auch ne sehr gute idee.
> brauchste nur noch nen außenborder und dann isses perfekt zu schleppen :q
> sehen gut aus die halter



Ist doch machbar,mit Außenborder..........................


----------



## Dorschminister (9. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Meine Überlegung war, das ich eine Rute zum aktiven fischen nutzen wollte und eine wollte ich mit Naturköder auf Grund legen und hoffen das sich was tut. Beim Stöbern im Baumarkt habe ich diese Wasserdinger gesehen und der Daniel Düsentrieb hat mich übermannt  die ganze Haltergeschichte hat 5 EUR gekostet und ca. 1 Std. ( inkl. Bierchen) Zeit in Anspruch genommen. Es wird sich Zeigen ob es noch was zu verbessern gibt oder ob es so in die Produktion gehn kann.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MichaelB (10. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Moin,

leider leider kann ich die Pix vom Aussenborder irgendwie nicht öffnen, bzw. größer klicken...

@Klaus-a.: lass doch bitte mal mehr Info folgen :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> leider leider kann ich die Pix vom Aussenborder irgendwie nicht öffnen, bzw. größer klicken...
> 
> ...


 
DITO!!!

kann die leider auch nicht öffnen!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## Klaus-a. (10. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Die Elektromotorbefestigung, das Echolot, der Rutenhalter, wurden  mit Aluprofilen zwischen den herausnehmbaren Luftkissen und der Außenhaut, luftdicht und wasserdicht angebracht. Bessere Bilder folgen hoffentlich heute Mittag zu jungfern fahrt.Wobei ich den Außenborder noch nicht im einsatz haben werde.Will das ganze erst einmal auf dichtigkeit überprüfen.Und brauche noch eine Batterie für den Motor.|wavey:


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe jetzt auch ein Belly ersteigert.Und will mal eine Frage in den Trööt schmeißen.
> Mit welchen Ködern fangt ihr vom Belly aus Dorsche?


 
Welches ist es denn? Ich hoffe kein Schrott. Die Ostsee ist kein Feuerwehrteich!!!

Ok, ist noch sehr früh. Ist ein Jenzi.


----------



## Klaus-a. (10. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

So und hier die Bilder bitte sehr..................................


----------



## Klaus-a. (10. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Und noch zwei.........Halterung fürs Echolot.


----------



## Klaus-a. (10. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Wie haltet ihr es mit dem lenken im Belly?

Das hat absolut nicht geklappt bei mir.Ich überlege mir noch Kanu-Paddel zu besorgen.


----------



## fischer696 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

kannst ja meins nehmen, mit Ruder ;-)


----------



## MichaelB (10. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Moin,

@Klaus-a.: wie hast Du den Alu-Träger am BB befestigt, doch nicht einfach durch die Aussenhaut durch... oder doch?

Hast Du noch mehr Pix, vielleicht auch mit montiertem Motor?
Was für ein Motor ist das genau?

Ich bin ja wohl soooowas von neugierig...   und würde kaum was mehr wünschen, als eine ganz entspannte Rücktour ohne die obligen schweren Beine #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (11. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

HI,

@MB: ...und das Ganze in zweifacher Ausführung  

|wavey:


----------



## Klaus-a. (11. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Elektromotor 12 V von Sevylor mit 2 Geschwindigkeiten steuerbar über Seilzug.Motorradbatterie 12V, 14 Ah.Das ganze wird angeschlossen an einer Autobatterie.
Bilder sind jetzt besser sichtbar.
Bild 1 So ist es befestigt,an der Ausenhaut vom Belly.
Bild 2 Der Motor 
Bild 3 Die Steuerung über Seilzug
Bild 4 Andere seit Seilzug
Bild 5 So sieht das ganze von vorne aus


----------



## sundeule (11. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

@Klaus:

Was ein hochgerüsteter Kreuzer!#6 Nicht nur die Mororisierung hinterlässt Respekt
Daneben finde ich besonders das Gaff beeindruckend


----------



## Klaus-a. (11. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Das Gaff ist schon Ausgemustert |peinlich


----------



## sundeule (11. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Och naja - mit viel vertrauen in die eigene Coolnes, wenn der 1,30 Fisch am Band hängt geht das doch:g 

Bin mal gespannt auf einen Fahrbericht!


----------



## Locke (11. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

@Klaus-a

Respekt! #6 

Sieht klasse aus.

Gruss Locke


----------



## fischer696 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

sieht sauber aus, und ich Dussel kauf mir ein Schlauchboot ;-)


----------



## MichaelB (11. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Moin,

na das sieht aber echt Techno aus #6 

Beim zweiten Blick scheint es mir allerdings, als sei das aufgrund der Bugform allein für U-Boats zu realisieren... |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Locke (11. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

@MB

Dir wird schon etwas einfallen! 
Achso...in dreifacher Ausführung bitte :q

#h
Gruss Locke


----------



## cozmo (11. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

@klaus.

schade dass du jetzt dir noch nen extra trailer bauen mußt um ans wasser zu kommen!!!!


----------



## Klaus-a. (11. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*



cozmo schrieb:


> @klaus.
> 
> schade dass du jetzt dir noch nen extra trailer bauen mußt um ans wasser zu kommen!!!!



Bestimmt nicht  |bla: , alles super leicht zu transportieren.


----------



## MichaelB (11. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Moin,

das mit den Batterien hab ich nicht verstanden, Motorrad- oder Autobatterie?

Wo gibt es solche Motoren, in welchen Ausführungen gibt es die, was kosten die, was wiegen die, sind die 100% wasserdicht...???

Lenken könnte besser klappen wenn man rückwärts fährt - zum vorwärts fahren braucht´s wohl einen schlanker geschnittenen "Bug" und nicht die offene Seite des BB...

Oder man baut die Halterung so ans "offene" Ende des BB, dass man den Motor, solange man fischt, quasi nebenbei dümpeln lassen, und für den Rückweg dann aufsetzen kann...

Mal sehn wovon ich heute Nacht träume... |rolleyes


----------



## Dorschminister (12. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
wenn ihr in Zukunft ein Bellyboot knatternd in Gleitfahrt durch die Ostsee pflügen seht, dann ist es MichaelB der sein Traum von heute Nacht umgesetzt hat :m


----------



## theactor (12. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

HI,

@Dminister: :q 
Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass er einen Flossenaufsatzdüsenantrieb entwickelt....

@MB: den ganzen Krempel sollte es in Bootszubehörläden geben;  in KaKi hatten sie einen solchen Motor mal im Angebot. Und - ganz uneigennützig gesprochen - müsste es sowas auch bei AWN geben. Also hindareindaventilbesorgendamotorguckenda! |wavey:


----------



## BB-cruiser (15. März 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Da ist er wieder :vik: der mit dem Splien für das Aus gefallene wer noch nicht weiß was auf seinen Wunschzettel ganz oben stehen sollte ,für diejenigen unter Euch hab ich ich was. zu finden ist das ultimative Teil unter www.raptor-boats.de  ich glaube das ist erst einmal nicht zu toppen guckt es Euch ruhig an und dann sagt mir mal ordentlich bescheid  #h


----------



## LarryHH (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Hallo, also ich hab auch mal einen Versuch mit nem Außenboarder gestartet.War so ein billiges Teil aus dem Baumarkt mit Mopetbatterie.Ich dacht das reicht.Ich hab da einfach nen Verbinder für die Stange, die als Stabilisator dient, gebaut. Hab leider erst hinterher getestet (in der Regentonne) wielange die Batterie unter Last durchält. Eine Stunde ist zu wenig.Pläne liegen auf Eis bis ich ne bessere Batterie hab...


----------



## BB-cruiser (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Moin LarryHH willkommen im Club hol Deine Pläne vom Eis es gab hier im Tread schon einige konstruktive Ideen die Dir sicher weiter helfen #h


----------



## LarryHH (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BW-Sports-Fly-F...oryZ7299QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Schaut euch das mal an


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

@ LarryHH

sieht recht witzig aus und ist es wohl auch! #d:q
1. Wie will man an die Pinne zur Steuerung kommen?
2. Nur bei absolutem "Ententeich" zu verwenden. Und den gibt es kaum. #d  Ansonsten dürften die Wellen von vorne den Motor samt Batterie unter Wasser setzen! |uhoh:#d


----------



## fischer696 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Geiles Teil, für Ententeich, mehr denke ich eher nicht.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

hier mal die Boote von Torsk1 und mir (hintergrund)

1= Super fat cat --Torsk1
2= Jenzi v-shape-- ostseeangler


----------



## BB-cruiser (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Moinsen LarryHH geiles Teil #6habe das Ding glaube ich schon einmal gesehen hier im board. @mefohunter84 das mit der Pinne ist doch ganz einfach :mfahren wir nicht fast alle mit unseren Gummiwürstchen rückwärts ?@fischer696 was heißt denn Ententeich, richtige Wellen reiten wir doch auch nicht mit unseren Bellys ab oder?


----------



## fischer696 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

na ja....
ich hätte da Angst mit dem Motor das der mir absäuft auf der Ostsee, wenn da mal eine schöne Welle kommt.


----------



## Bellyjack (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

klinke mich hier auch mal ein....
Ort war Kieler Förde...:vik:


----------



## Bellyjack (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

hier noch mein rutenhalter...
echolot habe ich nun auch dran aber noch kein bild gemacht...folgt die tage....


----------



## Hitschie (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Hi MitBBangler,

Hier mein kleines einfaches ohne alles.#t

Hoffe ich muß mich hier nicht SCHÄMEN...|rolleyes

Petri und Gruß 

Hitschie


----------



## crazyracer22 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

hi habe kein foto von meinem bb weil ich es erst ein paar tage habe und wollte fragen ab welcher wassertemperatur ihr mit euerm bb ins wasser geht und wenn mit welcher hose wollte mir eine vom spro mit 4mm neopren holen
schöne grüsse


----------



## MichaelB (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Moin,

mal anders herum gesagt: ab ~20°C gehe ich *nicht* mehr mit dem BB los 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## crazyracer22 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

also auch bei den sommerlichen temperaturen wie wir jetzt immoment haben? wenn ja dann muss ich das mal ausprobieren vielleicht geht ja auch mit einer bermuda short, scherz bei seite mit einer vernümftigen buchse könnte man auch jetzt schon angeln ich weiss nämlich nicht wie es mit na neopren hose so ist weil  ich noch nicht im wasser sei es mit dem bb oder mit fliege geangelt habe


----------



## Waveman (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Belly-Boot Bilder*

Hab da auch noch eins. OK das Belly ist kein wirklicher Exot, aber die Platte hatte ich gehakt und das war wirklich ein ziemlich geiler Drill ...

Greetz
waveman


----------

